# Merlin Theme by Trevor Jones in Staffpad



## cddeat03 (Aug 11, 2021)

This is my first attempt at a proper mockup using Staffpad. The libraries used: Berlin Woodwinds, Berlin Brass, Berlin Percussion, Berlin Strings + First Chairs, Berlin Harps, Ambient One, Spitfire Chamber Strings. I don't really know anything about reverbs or mastering tracks and I'm not very good with midi, so I like that I can control the sound via notation in staffpad.


----------



## Mark Ozanich (Aug 12, 2021)

Sounds remarkable on my iMac Pro speakers.


----------



## cddeat03 (Aug 12, 2021)

Thanks! Staffpad seems to be a fairly powerful mockup tool... saves me from messing around with all that midi data anyway.


----------

